# Netflix & Prime: Surround Sound?



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an older AV receiver that does DD and DTS, no DD+. The only true surround sound i get out of the TS4K right now is from OTA broadcasts. Would you please confirm if you're able to get surround sound out of Netflix and Prime? What formats are you seeing for surround? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i am getting Atmos thru DD+ or DD 5.1 on both services . 5.1 on most. This is recent though. Say in the past 2 months


----------

